# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Πλαστικά παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

## antonis

Γεια σας,εχω ενα cockatiel και του αρεσει να παιζει πιο πολυ με πλαστικα παιχνιδια...μπορειτε να μου πειτε διαφορες ιδεες με πλαστικα παιχνιδια εκτος απ τα καλαμακια...του ειχα βαλει καλαμακια αλλα τα εκοβε σε μικρα κομματακια και τα ετρωγε. "fullyhappy"

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντωνη τα καλαμακια δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα βαζεις σκετα!Μπορεις να φτιαξεις ολοκληρες κατασκευες με αυτα!
Εδω θα δεις καποιες ιδεες για παιχνιδια με διαφορα υλικα : viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887 , οπως επισης μπορεις να ψαξεις κ βιντεακια στο youtube!
Εγω ας πουμε εφτιαξα ενα με πλαστικο μπουκαλι νερου, απ'το οποιο δεν ξεκολλανε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε στα πλαστικά καπάκια από μπουκάλια αντίθετα και βάλε μέσα μια λιχουδιά.Πέρασε ένα σχοινάκι για να τα ενώσεις και άστο να τη βρεί.
Ένα καπάκι απο στυλό είναι μια χαρά.
Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά,σκέψου αρκεί να είναι ασφαλή για τα πουλιά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν έχετε κάποιο φιλικό ζευγάρι τότε θα σας προμηθεύουν καθημερινά όλα τα σπασμένα εξαρτήματα από τα παιχνίδια του παιδιού τους.Το Τζάμπο έχει πολλά φτηνά παιχνίδια.Είχα πάρει ένα αυτοκινητάκι το οποίο ο Πάρης το λάτρεψε.Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν μπορούσα να δω αν γράφει την ένδειξη Ασφαλές για παιδιά ηλικίας τάδε και όταν ρώτησα την υπάλληλο με ρώτησε πόσο είναι το παιδάκι σας;Της απάντησα δύο αλλά είναι παπαγάλος  ::   ::   ::  
Βάλτε ένα μπολ ρηχό με διάφορα πραγματάκια πλαστικά, ξυλάκια αφού τα έχετε πλύνει πρώτα,χάντρες κουμπιά,μανταλάκια,μικρά χαρτάκια,καπάκια στυλό,καπάκια πλαστικά μπουκαλιών,το εξωτερικό του στυλού και αφήστε τον παπαγάλο σας να ψάξει,να δαγκώσει να μασήσει να σκίσει,αυτό κάνει εξάλλου στη φύση.Εμείς οι κάτοχοι παπαγάλων θα πρέπει πρώτα να μπορέσουμε να τους προσφέρουμε πράγματα που θα έκαναν και στη φύση.

----------


## antonis

αμα βαλω χαρτι και το σκισει και το καταπιει υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθει τιποτα???

----------


## angelfarm

χαρτι μην βαλεις..........για πολλους και ευνοητους λογους.......ιδικα χαρτι βαμμενο ή εφημεριδας ή ετοιμο χρωματιστο...ειναι ακρως τοξικο

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε νομιζω οτι θα το καταπιει...τα δικα μου απλα τα σκιζουν κ τα πετανε!Εγω βαζω χαρτακια post-it!Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοξικα ή οχι...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δε νομιζω οτι θα το καταπιει...τα δικα μου απλα τα σκιζουν κ τα πετανε!Εγω βαζω χαρτακια post-it!Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοξικα ή οχι...


Και εγώ αυτά του δίνω.Βάλε λευκά φύλλα Α4.Δεν το καταπίνουν το σκίζουν είναι έξυπνα πουλιά οι παπαγάλοι.

----------

